# Richard Wagner vs Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Following the most important poll in the Classical Music Discussion. Here we have the *most important *poll in Opera since the invention of the cake.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kirschtorte I'm of course familiar with, but this Wagner fella is new to me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Kirschtorte I'm of course familiar with, but this Wagner fella is new to me.


You are hilarious


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Black Forest gateaux is one of my bete noires.

Far too easy a poll.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The choice is simple. Wagner devours Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Where is the option "both, and in copious amounts"?


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

I actually like Wagner more, but I didn't want the cake to feel too unloved...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

_Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte _









_Wagnertorte_


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

The cake looks good. I'd like to try it.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Both. 

I want to have my cake and eat it!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Wagner would certainly have eaten the cake! :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The cake look absolutely mouth-watering, but performing Wagner in the theater is anything but a piece of cake ! This is extremely grueling for everyone ; the singers, the conductor , the orchestra, especially the brass .
They'd love to relax with of piece of this cake after the performance !


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

superhorn said:


> The cake look absolutely mouth-watering, but performing Wagner in the theater is anything but a piece of cake ! This is extremely grueling for everyone ; the singers, the conductor , the orchestra, *especially the brass *.
> They'd love to relax with of piece of this cake after the performance !


I absolutely love Wagnerian brass, both the loud and "bombastic" and the quiet, meditative moments. The latter are especially wonderful. Knowing that they are so difficult to perform makes me appreciate them all the more.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Whose idea was it to put fruit in a chocolate cake???

N.

_Disclaimer_: Although apricot is an exception, so I think I do prefer Sachertorte to Mozart!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> Both.
> 
> I want to have my cake and eat it!


And lots of them, both


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

You must *pick one*


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> You must *pick one*


Add: I pass to it then


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, of course!

Dicky Wags doesn't stand a chance against one of Germany's greatest cultural achievements!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> You must *pick one*


At Bayreuth the cafeteria serves Black Forest cake during the intermissions. You don't have to make tough choices in heaven.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

I voted for Beethoven. Then the Black Forest gâteau. With extra cherry schnapps, thank you.


----------

